# Cold Blooded



## Tom1928 (Aug 15, 2009)

There are probably loads of post based around this shop, however i was just wondering how many people on the forum have been there or buy from there like myself??

Personally i think its a great shop!


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Been going there since they opened many years back now and i do like the place a lot. Really liking there new zoo aswell.

Very long thread here,

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/96354-coldblooded-rainham.html


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Not been to the zoo bit yet. But i've been going there for a good few years now.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*zoo*

is their zoo open yet if so is the a web-site or a post code???????

thanks


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Yep its open weekends only and is about ten mins walk from the shop on upminster road south. Basicly turn left out of cb walk to the first right where the church and war memorial is and keep walking up the road. The building they are in once used to be a normal pet store, aqurium and a reptile shop so you may already know the place.

There working on a web site for it and well worth a visit or three..

More in the above link.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*zoo*

yer i have just found out where it is it is where aa reptiles use to be isnt it. 

do they have many reptile and amphibians there?????

thanks


----------



## razor (Mar 22, 2009)

well they spent ove 100k so they should have something in there. its the best collecction of rarities that you will see in europe.:2thumb:


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

By far my fave reptile shop.


----------



## leenjaidec (Jun 15, 2009)

its a 100mile drive for me and i done it 3 times now in bout 2 months lol a great shop and last time went to the zoo it is amazing to see especially the viper i now see why people have DWA it's colour was amazing:notworthy:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

i practically live there, and the reserve is great as well, has been open weekdays as well during the school holidays


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> i practically live there, and the reserve is great as well, has been open weekdays as well during the school holidays


 I didn't know that, might have to take my neices up again as i have the rest of the week off now and they loved it last time.


----------



## danabanana (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm going to the reserve on Saturday!


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

danabanana said:


> I'm going to the reserve on Saturday!


 
indeed you are :whistling2:


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

It's by far the best place around ..its not a shop it's a religion lol!


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*coldblooded*

should be goood im going to go there soon....


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

I should think so too!


----------



## danabanana (Sep 16, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> indeed you are :whistling2:


and what's the whistle for young Niall? :whistling2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

danabanana said:


> and what's the whistle for young Niall? :whistling2:


 
oh nothing, nothing at all :whistling2:


----------



## danabanana (Sep 16, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> oh nothing, nothing at all :whistling2:


good good :blush:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

danabanana said:


> good good :blush:


 
got to make sure you dress nice :whistling2:


----------



## danabanana (Sep 16, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> got to make sure you dress nice :whistling2:


pffff I always dress nice :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

danabanana said:


> pffff I always dress nice :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 

thats a matter of opinion :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## danabanana (Sep 16, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> thats a matter of opinion :Na_Na_Na_Na:


roodness! No McDonalds for you!


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

danabanana said:


> roodness! No McDonalds for you!


 
:gasp: what about kfc, burger king, harvester, :gasp:


----------



## danabanana (Sep 16, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> :gasp: what about kfc, burger king, harvester, :gasp:


What about them? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## danabanana (Sep 16, 2008)

well - I got to see the reserve last night and I had a great time. One of the crocs seemed to think I looked a bit tasty and was following me up and down, got a bit wet when he jumped! But yeah, great place :2thumb:


----------

